

Show HN: Chess OCR App - point it at a diagram, and it will load the position - Altor
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kgroth.chessocr

======
Someone
For those curious how this works: [http://sudokugrab.blogspot.nl/2009/07/how-
does-it-all-work.h...](http://sudokugrab.blogspot.nl/2009/07/how-does-it-all-
work.html) describes a Sudoku recognizer. One could build a chess position
recognizer along the same lines.

